# Can you tell me If I am wasting my time



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I am going wrong I have a jig that will cut a mortise or dowel without moving
anything once you are set up for that size it will take stock from 1/16 to 6 1/4 inches cut mortises from
smallest size you can find to 1/2 inch with a length 4 1/2 inches 
You can put 3 mortises side by side in a 4×4 the jig will hold a sheet 3/4 plywood ( gripped in the center )
It weighs 17.5 lbs takes 10" x 24" is portable can mount on a 2×6 ( Like mine is ) and just clamp to the
the work bench when not in use 
If you are gluing up a top you can step the dowels or mortise they will all register when stepping Dowels
there will be 4 per 16 inches Mortises there will be 2 per 16 inches and since you register off the solid 
clamp bar on that side you will stay flat on that side and the Mortise or Dowel will keep that call that 
the top 
My problem is no one seems to have the problems with the Mortising Machine that I 
had when I was using one .
Not counting cutting the tenons on the table saw with a tenoning jig

Now I use Dowels Or Loose Tenons

No photos If you want them [email protected]


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

a picture would help to understand your issue. Why not post a pic on the forum instead of having to request for it.
You would certainly get more help by posting it here.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I am going wrong I have a jig that will cut a mortise or dowel without moving anything once you are set up for that size it will take stock from 1/16 to 6 1/4 inches cut mortises from
smallest size you can find to 1/2 inch with a length 4 1/2 inches You can put 3 mortises side by side in a 4×4 the jig will hold a sheet 3/4 plywood ( gripped in the center )
It weighs 17.5 lbs takes 10" x 24" is portable can mount on a 2×6 ( Like mine is ) and just clamp to the the work bench when not in use 
If you are gluing up a top you can step the dowels or mortise they will all register when stepping Dowels there will be 4 per 16 inches Mortises there will be 2 per 16 inches and since you register off the solid 
clamp bar on that side you will stay flat on that side and the Mortise or Dowel will keep that call that the top My problem is no one seems to have the problems with the Mortising Machine that I had when I was using one . Not counting cutting the tenons on the table saw with a tenoning jig

Now I use Dowels Or Loose Tenons


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I am going wrong I have a jig that will cut a mortise or dowel without moving anything once you are set up for that size it will take stock from 1/16 to 6 1/4 inches cut mortises from
smallest size you can find to 1/2 inch with a length 4 1/2 inches You can put 3 mortises side by side in a 4×4 the jig will hold a sheet 3/4 plywood ( gripped in the center )
It weighs 17.5 lbs takes 10" x 24" is portable can mount on a 2×6 ( Like mine is ) and just clamp to the the work bench when not in use 
If you are gluing up a top you can step the dowels or mortise they will all register when stepping Dowels there will be 4 per 16 inches Mortises there will be 2 per 16 inches and since you register off the solid 
clamp bar on that side you will stay flat on that side and the Mortise or Dowel will keep that call that the top My problem is no one seems to have the problems with the Mortising Machine that I had when I was using one . Not counting cutting the tenons on the table saw with a tenoning jig

Now I use Dowels Or Loose Tenons


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

This one is over my old head.
Sorry or
Sorry Gerald sometimes I really don't know.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Until you find a better way of explaining what you're doing I don't think anyone can help you.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Look at these other posts he made. I think you'll understand what he wants then … 
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64324
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64507
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65955
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/98122


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If the jig works for you, why do you think it is a waste of time?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

OK, so now that I've seen the video its a lot clearer.

I waded through the post again but I don't see a statement of what the "problem" is so maybe somebody can help you.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I think he's trying to market this thing ?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I had the same thought Joe. If so, he's wasting OUR time.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

You need to:
(1) Invert the eigenvalues.
(2) Re-calibrate the dilithium crystals.

This fix should only take a few hours, unless the dilithium crystals are the old top-quark type.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

The old top-quark type? Very astute!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

lcurrent,

Like the others I'm a bit confused on what you are asking. You ask "what am I doing wrong" but don't tell us what problem you're having with the jig.

Usually when someone ask that question "what am I doing wrong" about a jig or tool they either don't know how to use the jig or the jig just doesn't work very well.

You need to be more clear with what's wrong with your jig if anyone is going to be able to help.


----------

